# How Long Does the Process Take, Please?



## velvetissimo (Nov 2, 2008)

I am just thinking about moving to Canada. I am a 60-year old self-employed health worker in private practice and have the 67 (72 in fact) points required for a work permit (if they accept my age group, but nothing on the form says they dont). From scratch, how long does the process take if a. I apply as a Skilled Immigrant and b. I apply for a Family Visa (I have family over there, but preferably did not want to do it this way, as the family then have to guarantee they will keep me for ten years if I can't keep myself). I had hoped to move in about 6 months time if my house sells by then. Is this feasible??

Also, at what stage do they do the health check? I am fit and healthy, but I am a bit overweight, so do I need to start exercising more and eating less IMMEDIATELY?!!!

If you can help, THANK YOU!


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

velvetissimo said:


> I am just thinking about moving to Canada. I am a 60-year old self-employed health worker in private practice and have the 67 (72 in fact) points required for a work permit (if they accept my age group, but nothing on the form says they dont). From scratch, how long does the process take if a. I apply as a Skilled Immigrant and b. I apply for a Family Visa (I have family over there, but preferably did not want to do it this way, as the family then have to guarantee they will keep me for ten years if I can't keep myself). I had hoped to move in about 6 months time if my house sells by then. Is this feasible??
> 
> Also, at what stage do they do the health check? I am fit and healthy, but I am a bit overweight, so do I need to start exercising more and eating less IMMEDIATELY?!!!
> 
> If you can help, THANK YOU!


It depends from where you are applying for your immigration. All average timings are listed on Welcome Page | Page d'accueil the official web site of Canadian Immigration. Usually from Europe it will take around 36 months and from Asia the time is around 60 months.
When you calculate your points from the above site they will ask about your age, its a good practice to show original statements in the qustionaire so that you got exact figure pf points.

Thanks.


----------

